
Airbnb website inaccessible in Europe. They forgot to renew their certificate - r3bl
https://twitter.com/r3bl_/status/822439101798510592
======
corliosi
Sweden the site is down, but it can still be accessed in FF which is odd that
they are the only browser. Tried on Chrome, Opera, IE 11, and Edge. To be
clear this is using [https://airbnb.com](https://airbnb.com).

------
PinguTS
That is signed by DigiCert vs. airbnb.de is signed by GlobalSign. Something
fishy here.

------
docdeek
Works fine in France right now.

~~~
MildlySerious
Germany as well. Even in Firefox which loves to nag about invalid certs.

~~~
r3bl
Just tried replicating it in Firefox, and it seems that Chrome and Firefox
accept different certificates for airbnb.com. Tried on three different
platforms (Windows, Ubuntu and Android), same thing: Firefox uses a valid
GlobalSign certificate, while Chrome uses an invalid DigiCert certificate.

Never seen the same website using different certs for two different browsers
before.

